
Whitey on the Moon - scandox
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/nasa-social-movements/
======
cylinder714
For the sake of discussion, I offer Ayn Rand's _Apollo 11_ :
[https://campus.aynrand.org/works/1969/01/01/apollo-11/](https://campus.aynrand.org/works/1969/01/01/apollo-11/)

